# It's Official... New Layout Approved!



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Like the title says the bank (ie wife) has approved me for a new layout. I have a storage shed supplied by my property manager that will work for a small layout. The room is 9' 6" square and I need to keep some area for my other works as well. If the layout is about 48" off the floor I believe I can make this work. Stay tuned for more info including a track plan.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*new layout*

Congrats! Looking forward to watching your progress! :thumbsup:


----------



## log0008 (Jun 5, 2010)

can't wait for some pics!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, boss!

(Sorry, Mass ... that's not you ... that's the wife!!!)

Looking forward to the layout!

TJ


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

In the future remember this:

"It's far easier to beg for forgiveness then ask for permission"

Let us know how that works out for you.

Didn't work for me when I bought a new boat but I did find out our couch was really comfortable.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

A good couch is one of the wisest investments a married man can make


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> A good couch is one of the wisest investments a married man can make


The two most important words he can ever learn are "Yes, dear."


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

sstlaure said:


> A good couch is one of the wisest investments a married man can make


You say couch, I say RV. I have one and there have been times where sleeping in that would have been better for both of us than if I'd stayed inside.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Man....

Some of you guys are so wussy whipped!:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Ed,
That's right! :thumbsup:
My wife gets on her knees for me! No kidding, just last week she was down on her knees screaming "GET OUT FROM UNDER THAT BED, YOU WEASEL"....
Bob


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

big ed said:


> Man....
> 
> Some of you guys are so wussy whipped!:laugh:


Whipped, yes. Celebate, no.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I can do any damned thing I want to do, any time I want to do it......
as long as my wife approves! :laugh: :laugh:
Sound familiar?
Bob


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The MAN song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7Y0I91rubg


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*I cheated*

I took the other half to Dales' with me. She helped me tote stuff to the checkout counter! She got the cute little church and a village named in her honor, and I get to do whatever I please, whitin reason. We agreed "one of everything" in Dales' was NOT within reason. That's fine with me, as we all know as addicts, ya can NEVER have just ONE of ANYTHING! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

My wife has helped me bring stuff to the counter at Dales many times. I really miss Hampton Roads. I was the happiest guy on earth the day I left for the last time and now I want to go back. I miss the guys from the Tidewater Division club and also the great people I met there. The hobby stores there are also much better than here. Dales, Hungates (in pembrook mall), Toy Craft, Debbies, and Hobby Town. Here I have Online Trains (the guy is not much of a people person and only opens the store durring UPS and FEDex delivery hours) and Pacific Railway Hobbies just closed its doors so I am pretty much stuck. 

OK enough of that and thank you all for your support. 

Right now there are a couple of things in the way. This shed is being used as storage for alot of our stuff. (mostly my train stuff!) and there is no room to build. This will be remedied once I can sell the couch and coffee table set that is in the storage unit we are renting. $75 for the couch and $100 for the coffee table set but hell I will sell them both for $125 just to get them out of there!! Once those are gone then I can play with the shed and get things rolling there. 

Here is what I am looking at.
My shed is basicly 9x9 and I still need to keep a section free for my work bench
Continuous running is a MUST! I will not budge here. 
I would prefer to have 22" radii on my curves but I will accept a min of 18"
One corner is going to be tough to get to so I am trying to plan for the worst and hope for the best.
I am thinking about using open grid benchwork to accomplish 2 things. One, reduce cost and two, allow access to the hidden areas in the far corner.

I am working in XtrkCAD right now to see about possible layout designs. I will post my ideas here soon. 

Thanks for the support once again guys and I will keep you posted of any news.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK here are 2 track plan ideas, lemme know what you all think and also what could I do better. The first one is a simple no elevation plan. This provides me with the most scenery and city options but less of a run. The 12" section is over my work bench so I cant really make it any bigger. The grey box in the lower left is existing shelving that I am going to try to save and leave in place.










THis plan is a twice around layout. It also serves about 4 industries and an engine house and yard. (that part is the same from both layout deisgns.) The line in the middle of the layout that does not really touch anything is for the trolly!










Please if you can see where I can do better please let me know.


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*new layouts*

Very nice, both of them. The second plan, the track on the right does not connect with the track on the left. Is that intentional?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh I forgot to caption that. The switch on the left connects to the track on the right where both are marked with the "A" I did that do keep the clutter in that corner down, it was nearly impossible to tell what track was what like that.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*point A to point A*

Gotcha, end point A connects to the other end point A :thumbsup:


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

Cool looking layout, I like it.

As far as the wife thing goes, she doesn't venture down to the basement to often so she has no idea what I do down there. So far we both have been reasonable with our spending habits, our unstated policy is, don't question my purchases and I won't question yours  We're doing OK with it, at least we haven't run out of money...yet!!!!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Bman... That "yet" means you are just getting started then... Good luck with your layout.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*Layout #2*

Massey, I think I like layout #2 better. What kind of elevations, if any are you planning? :thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

According to the calculations on the CAD software I have 2% on one and 2.8% on the other. Not too stressful for the GPs that are going to be the main power on the layout.

Massey


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Sounds good. I've been playin around with layouts using the free Atlas software. My original plan was to have small transportable sectional tables. Two 4'X4' and one 4'X5'. That would make a nice L, one 9' leg and one 8' leg, something for me to play with now, and easy to transport when moving time comes around.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Give XtrkCAD a try... it is far more versital tham the Atlas program

Massey


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

*XtrkCad*

Thanks Massey. Just downloaded it and working through the tutorial.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I was wondering if you could please offer some advise on the track plan. After spending some time in the shed today I am of the opinion that the track plans I have made may not work out too well. Could you guys please lend me some ideas? Here is a linky to the layout section where I have started a thread asking for assistance.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7645

There is a pic of the room how it is laid out now and also the XtrkCAD file as well.

Thanks in advance
Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK I just worked up another track plan and I wanna know what you all think.










Suggestions for making it better are always welcome.

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I think it looks great! Not sure how "permanent" you're building this, but you could buy yourself a little more room alongside the track in the curves if you used a curved fascia (using 1/8" MDF) instead of having the hard 45 degree corners.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Curved facia is in the plans but it is not that easy to make in the software. I am also thinking about adding a wye at the north where the yard spur and curve come together.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

JackC said:


> In the future remember this:
> 
> "It's far easier to beg for forgiveness then ask for permission"


I must have missed this comment when it was first posted. You have not met my wife... She has not forgiven me for follies I made 5 years ago, so I doubt this would be a good thing if I just went with it.

Anyway, I have had alot going on in the last few weeks and things are going to start changing at the house here soon. Most of all the stuff that needed to be sold is gone, there is room in the storage for the stuff in storage so I can move that to storage and start turning my storage into a layout. Tomorrow the fun starts. I sold my Camaro, bought a 98 Silverado and I have gotten everything on the truck up to my standards as far as relaibility and having everything work on the truck. Once Storage is cleared out I am going to disassemble some shelving that is in there and cover the walls in some thin ply and paint it all white so it looks brighter inside. then I will start building the layout's benchwork and shelving that goes with it and hopefully before the weather gets too cold I will have something that looks like a layout.

Massey


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Well, you haven't lived life on the edge until your wife shows up a your friends' boat yard and he says "How do you like your new boat"? She looks at this 27 foot sportfisherman that I'm on and says "We"re going to talk when you get home".hwell:

Bought a boat and a new car in the same week...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

JackC said:


> Well, you haven't lived life on the edge until your wife shows up a your friends' boat yard and he says "How do you like your new boat"? She looks at this 27 foot sportfisherman that I'm on and says "We"re going to talk when you get home".hwell:
> 
> Bought a boat and a new car in the same week...


The divorce came how must later?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Nope, no divorce. That was sometime around 1985, going on 35 years married this October.:thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds familiar. I spent $700 on airsoft stuff, she gets a new recliner and a little vacation. I buy train stuff on ebay, she gets more scrapbooking supplies. Its a compramise (sp?), and one that my bank account could do without.

Massey, the new layout looks great. I think with the wye up top, it'll be an excellent setup that you can run continous or do some switching, so the best of both worlds :thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK progress report!! Yes actual progress. The area I plan on building the layout had some shelves built there by the first owner of our trailer. Now the shelves are gone. Tomorrow I am going to get rid of an engine block and move some more stuff to storage. Hopefully I can get some sheets of ply and put them up on the walls and get my work bench moved over to the area the shelves used to be. I will get some pics up later.

As for the Wye I tried to make that happen with the software but no joy. The line to the east side of the room is acutally going to be an incline, the yard there needs to be about 60" or so high to clear the stuff I need to store under the shelf. The rest of the layout I am planning on having around 50" high. That will give me plenty of work room under the layout for my various projects.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Way to go Massey. Now you can get to work. How about some pics of the new layout home. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well I left the camera in the shed and since I am not done moving everything I had to just throw it all back in and now I cant get to it. RIght now I cant lift my arms over my head I am so sore. I moved almost everything out of the shed, took 3 truck loads of stuff to storage, Went to my local HD store and found some OSB on sale that would make for a really nice wall board, cut the wallboard to size (5 of 6 sheets so far) painted them with some cheapy paint. hung a new shop light that has T8 bulbs, and moved my bench and a few other really heavy things around. Oh and I did get some pics but like I said the camera is not with in my reach right now. I did this all in 2 days! More to come soon I promise.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK little progress report! 

Lost 2 people at work in the last week so my schedual has been all sorts of messed up. Good news is when we get a new employee to fill in the vacant spot (the other person is out for an injury and is unknown when she will be able to come back) I will get a new shift that will allow me more time at home durring the day and I will be working the night check shift. ON an exciting note, I just signed up my son for Kindergarden!! He starts in Sept. and he is so nervous/excited right now that he has gotten himself all knotted up in his belly and is an emotional mess. I think that a 5yr old flip flops emotions faster than a teen can to be honest... At least this is what I am starting to learn!

This Thursday I am going to be getting my Technician's License for Amateur radio, and I get to do a head gasket job on a friend's car in an Autozone parking lot... good times there!

OK now to the Rail road!

I got the stuff in the shed moved around to an acceptable location and functionality, I only have one more wall area I need to put up before I can start building. I ended up putting a 4x8 sheet of holed masonite above my work bench to provide me with a place to hang my tools. This area is right where the "west" side of the layout is and some of the tools will be hanging over the tracks. This should not be a problem since I am only going to hang the tools that are seldom used above the tracks and the others will be below. All and all I should be able to start building the shelves in about a week. 

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Pictures as promised. This is the future train room. I didnt get any before wall pics but let me discribe the scene. Dirty outside siding and studs spaced anywhere from 24" to 20" apart which made for some interesting sheeting.

Here is the north west corner before paint.









This is the south west corner before paint.









East side (where the long yard is gonna be.









North East corner









North West corner after I painted it, before I moved the work bench









South West corner after paint, before the compressor and extension cords









I will try to get a few more later today because nothing in the shed looks like that right now. The work bench is now at the north west and there is a 4x8 sheet of peg board above the work bench. The trains have to share the shed with my workshop so there will be no backdrop because I cant figure out how to make a screwdriver or wrench look like a piece of scenery and keep it functional too.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Good going Massey. Now you have a space for the layout and it looks fine too. Throw the work bench out for more room. Ha! Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

norgale said:


> Throw the work bench out for more room. Ha! Pete


Then I would not have any place to build new models or work on my trains... I cant do that...

Thanks for the compliments I have some more pics but I could not get them processed before I had to head to work. I will try to see what I can do about that tonight while I am here.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Run the trains under the bench, a lower level yard.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The bench is only about normal countertop height (since I used countertop and cabinet modules). The layout will be 55" high over the bench and rise up to 60" at the east yard. It should be a good height to allow me to work on stuff and still run trains.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I was just going to say that you would probably find a way to run the trains over the work bench but you already had that figured out. Yes you do need a work bench so that's a good idea. pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Over, under, same difference, good use of space.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

YUP! Pete


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd like to know how he manages to keep his work bench so neat and tidy. I do note he has a baby sledge handy for those minute track alignment problems.

j/k looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

LOL 

The bench is usually neat and tidy but that was a bad day for clean shed and bench  I should have things close to clean in another day or so and then I can start building.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

UPDATE!!

Here is the shed today, before I start working out there.

NW corner showing the work bench and peg board.









NE corner









SE corner that will be the end of the long yard. The shelves that are there now will be staying there.









SW corner, this is the home of my Air compressor and extension cords with a couple of other goodies on the side of the work bench.









Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Massey,

There must have been something blurring the lens on that 3rd shed photo. By the magical search powers of the internet, here's a clearer version ...










:thumbsup:

TJ


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate "to do " Lists. Makes me tired just looking at one. However if I don't write things "to do" down I forget them. So I make the list and do the top item first and every once in awhile I'll do the next item. New jobs get put on the bottom and nothing gets moved up until the item above it gets done first. My next item is to wax the truck and it's been #1 for about six months now. The leaky roof is #5 but I have lots of pots and pans to catch the water. Ha! Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to have a list just like that on that very same board! Wow were you at my old house a few years ago?

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK shed is clean and things are a little more set up the way I want them to be. These will be the last of the pics of the shed with out any benchwork. 




























Here is one of my favorite toys that I unfortunatly have to store  Hopefully some day soon I can put the engine back in it and put it in the water!










Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Now that's a great clean-up job Massey. Everything nice and neat so now you can start your layout. Let's get to work. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I am already at work on it truthfully. I have my track plan, and some of the materials, the main thing I need is to design a mounting system that will provide enough support for the layout but not be in the way. Most of the 1' sections this is not an issue at all but with the removable section, I am going to be challenged. I dont want to have to use any legs on it, but I want it wide enough ( about 6-7') to allow access to the bench when it is not in use. I am thinking about 1x3 for the bridge with a very light and thin ply for the top.

I have also been thinking of a way to make that wye in the north end right after the removable section. I will not know for sure until I start building so I will keep you updated as that section of the layout begins.

Oh and if you have any ideas on how to make 1x4 cantaleavers to support the bench work please post your ideas here. I am on a budget so I have to use what I have on hand, new purchases are going to be very limited.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh I also want to make the areas of the layout that approach the removable section electrically safe for my trains if the bridge is not installed. Any ideas of how I can do this with minimal materials? Electrical wiring is a skill that I excell in so dont worry about that. Thanks in advance !

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK, I changed a few things up on my layout. Here is the first track plan, no wye, and no passing siding either. After looking at it for a while I found the plan to be great for watching trains going round and round but not so good for trying to do some switching or running more than one train. Also I would be stuck running trains only in one direction at a time.










Now the uptate. I added a wye just after removable section. The wye also incorperates a short passing siding to allow the use of more than one train at a time in both directions as well. I know I could have made the track work more simple but I really didnt know where was a good place for a siding that would allow me to also make a wye. This makes the area for the city in the north smaller but I think the track plan is more interesting now.










I am gonna play with it a little more to see if I cant streamline it better. Until then I would love to hear your comments or opinions on what I have drawn so far.

Massey


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK 2 more choices to give me some opinions on. One has a siding but no wye and it leaves room for another industry with out making things too crowded. No turning trains around but I can have a north and south bound train with room to pass.










Here is another one with a wye but no passing siding. I can put the turnout on the removable section just about anywhere and still get the correct radii for the wye. I put the turn out down low like that to try to incorporate a siding but it would not allow more than a 2 or 3 car train by the time it was all done.










Lemme know what you all think.

Massey


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey Massey...Wow! You have an aggressive track plan there! There is a lot going on in a relatively small space. I like the configuration you have...you have put some good thought into it. No matter which one you go with, I think you will be kept on your toes running it, especially if you are planning to run two different trains in opposite directions. Having a place to "turn around" can be nice, but it sure takes up a lot of room. I tend to like the two that have no wye. The one with a passing siding on the removable section might be a good bet if you think you will be running two opposite trains. I can run two opposite ones on my layout too, but it sure makes for some anxious moments!

I would think the removable part will be somewhat of a challenge. If the layout will be 4 ft. off the ground or better, I would probably mount it permanently and simply duck under. I can see where one wouldn't favor that kind if you went in and out of the section often though. I think I would get somewhat tired of lifting it out all the time too though. I have a couple "duck under" areas on my layout, and it gets tiring. Might be tough when I am 80 yrs old! LOL. Good luck!

Chad


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I thought about leaving it in place but that makes getting my projects to the bench near inpossible. I do everything on this bench from building computers, working on cars/trucks, even building boats. Granted my boats are about 4' in length but they can get to be quite bulky and trying to duck me under the layout with a large ship in my hands and not damage it will be more trouble than I am willing to go through.

Massey


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Massey...Ahhh, now I understand a little more. I didn't realize you were keeping it as a workshop as well. I imagine if that is the case, it might be removed most of the time, and in place only when running trains. You will probably need a fair length of wire running to it to be able to set it aside. It will be interesting to design a guide for allowing the removable section to fall back in place easily, where the track is always lined up. I look forward to seeing what you come up with!

Chad


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Massey try making the Y go all the way up to the outside track.Then you'll have the Y and two sidings to serve the business area. One thing is try not to have a turnout followed directly with a curve. Have a straight piece between the turnout and the curve. I would also put the work bench on the opposite side but not so the open door will block any of it. Put stuff on the left side that you won't have to get to so often and you'll not have to do the duck walk so often. Pete


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

The work bench used to be on the other side behind the door and it was a PITA to deal with the door all the time. that is the main reason I moved it to where it is now. The track from the yard is not on the same plane as the rest of the layout so I cant make the wye go to that set of tracks. The yard is going to be about 4" higher than the rest of the layout to clear the shelves that are under that area.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

OH sure! Go ahead and make things difficult. Ha! Pete


----------

